# North Louisiana support group



## Kegerboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Would anyone who lives in north Louisiana wanna make a group or be willing to try and make one?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg! Welcome! Make a group? Not sure but I would definitely go to one. Your the first person I've seen here that lives in North Louisiana besides me. There are a couple that live in South Louisiana.


----------



## Kegerboy (Apr 17, 2016)

I live in Shreveport and I guess by making a group if we can get maybe one or two more people we can meet up somewhere idk how these group things really work lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah definitely. I could probably meet you and others in the future. I live close by. It might be hard finding others though. How old are you?


----------



## Kegerboy (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm 18 and am about to graduate high school so it would be cool if we could find a group and meet up in the summer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah. I'm not in school and don't have a job currently, not sure how I would find other SA people unless some others appear here. But if you find some at school or whatever I would be down for the summer. I can't believe there isn't a SA group already in the area. I've asked around and nothing. Not even on meetup.com.


----------



## Kegerboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Damn that sucks but I doubt I'm gonna find any in my school lol but if you want you can join this chat with a bunch of people that have SA on discord


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm good, just looking for irl stuff these days. I have several people I talk to online and whatnot. Thanks tho. If you find other people let me know or if you ever want to hang let me know.


----------



## Kegerboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Ya man right now I'm pretty busy with school and other stuff but during the summer I will definitely be down. I think it would be really cool to meet someone else with SA in real life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah bro just hit me up if I'm still on here or if you decide to continuously use this forum we can chat on here in the mean time. Whatever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump :serious:


----------

